# New Boat!



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2016)

it has been a long wait but i finally got my boat! 
Prodigy 1854 mod v
44 mud buddy HDR
2 half boxes in the rear
extended hunt deck
front hatch 
internal gas tank
green LED lights under all the flat surfaces
catwalks
vertical catwalk tray on the port side
rear steps with lights (i got lucky with the lights)
spot light bar.


----------



## flatsmaster (May 15, 2016)

Nice rig .... Now go get it dirty !!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 15, 2016)

Looks good.  I like the layout.  And I like the solid color too


----------



## rnelson5 (May 15, 2016)

I am definitely regretting telling you what i would have done different lol..... You are making a man want to sell his rig and build another one!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Looks good.  I like the layout.  And I like the solid color too



Camo paint job was more than i was willing to pay. and i feel the boat is functional for anything hunting/fishing. other than the sound bar but after 2 hrs on the water it was worth it!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I am definitely regretting telling you what i would have done different lol..... You are making a man want to sell his rig and build another one!!



dont do it!!! you got a good plan stick with it! and when we going to get out and have a friendly wager on who is faster?


----------



## rnelson5 (May 15, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> dont do it!!! you got a good plan stick with it! and when we going to get out and have a friendly wager on who is faster?



Well considering we have the same length boat and motor (except the reverse) and you have more aluminum i may be able to slide slowly pass with a new prop. Only one way to tell.......


----------



## king killer delete (May 15, 2016)

nice


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Well considering we have the same length boat and motor (except the reverse) and you have more aluminum i may be able to slide slowly pass with a new prop. Only one way to tell.......



put the new prop on and a friendly wager (normally is an adult beverage in a can in my circle) just give me 3 more hours but less than 10 to break the motor in and not have to re adjust the valves!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 15, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> nice



sept isn't to far away you are more than welcome to come up try an epic goose hunt!!! you won't even need to pull your boat i will be your chauffeur.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2016)

Looks good Ben!!............You should have stopped by with it this weekend. We were camped out at the lake


----------



## king killer delete (May 16, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> sept isn't to far away you are more than welcome to come up try an epic goose hunt!!! you won't even need to pull your boat i will be your chauffeur.


 come see me late season and we will shoot some blue bills.


----------



## dom (May 16, 2016)

nice boat! and Robby your boat is fine. you dont need a new one!!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 16, 2016)

dom said:


> nice boat! and Robby your boat is fine. you dont need a new one!!



But that cup holder and built in gas tank is calling my name....


----------



## Rulo (May 16, 2016)

Get it insured!


----------



## dom (May 16, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> But that cup holder and built in gas tank is calling my name....



hey i hear ya. those red tanks are awful. you can always add onto your existing boat.


----------



## Gaducker (May 16, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> But that cup holder and built in gas tank is calling my name....



I don't have cup holders but I put a 24 gal tank inside the hunt deck in mine.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 16, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> I don't have cup holders but I put a 24 gal tank inside the hunt deck in mine.



Man i have got to do something. That 6 gallon tank just ain't cutting it!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 17, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> I don't have cup holders but I put a 24 gal tank inside the hunt deck in mine.



a 24gal gas tank?


----------



## Gaducker (May 17, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> a 24gal gas tank?



             Yes, I started out with a 14 gal built in and a red 6gal when my boat was still a 4man hide.  When I stripped all the decking out of it it was wide open on the inside so I searched for a tank to go inside the hunt deck and it was the first one I found that was short enough to fit inside the hunt deck.  

        Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. If I'm around here I never fill it all the way up. 

And everybody else has to fill up every eve when we come in but I can go days without refilling.   I still carry my red 6 gal and put it in when the big tank starts getting low.  we usually burn 6 gal a day so no matter where I run out I can get back.


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 26, 2016)

Bronco is that a biomass plant in your back ground? I like the Rig, I just picked up my 1851 prodigy yesterday. I went with the 37 HDR so I'm hoping I don't kick myself later for not ponying up for the 4400. What speeds are you seeing out of her?


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 26, 2016)

no idea on what plant it is.

and the only time i have gotten speeds was when were were going up the river into a head wind with 2 people dog and full 35qt cooler and running 25mph. dont have my depthfinder fully installed yet so was using my phone and could bearly see it in the sun. no shallow water speeds yet.


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 27, 2016)

I haven't installed my depth finder yet but phone GPS had me going 26 with two people and 29 solo. I hit 30 headed down river with a loaded cooler and fishing gear. So far I'm pretty pleased with the preformance in the 37, I would imagine the 4400 will be 5 or so mph faster. I'm trying to figure what RPM to run it at, I try and keep it below 4100 at full throttle and 3600 while cruising.


----------



## brittonl (May 29, 2016)

Congrats on the new rig, she's a solid looking setup. Chad & the Prodigy team really know thier stuff & make the whole experience very smooth. You'll be very pleased as you spend more time on the water with her I'm sure


----------



## king killer delete (May 29, 2016)

Ben
Are you going to make it a drive on trailer?


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice ride!


----------

